# Unknown Shrimp 4/$1.99 @ BA Newmarket



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

They have a lot of unknown shrimp in there feeder shrimp tank. They are about 1" whitish opaque colour and it have similar features as cherry shrimp.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Might be just wild-type cherries.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

These are what my 23424323409th generation of inbred cherry shrimp look like =D


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

i thought they might be a type of formosae as well, but i highly doubt it since its very rare that people import them here. can cherries really lose all their colour from so much inbreeding? O: no way....thats shocking lol


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

iBetta said:


> i thought they might be a type of formosae as well, but i highly doubt it since its very rare that people import them here. can cherries really lose all their colour from so much inbreeding? O: no way....thats shocking lol


It's probably from the light background.


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

solarz said:


> It's probably from the light background.


that is the natural colour of the shrimp. I have dark substrates and its been over two days now and the colour remain the same. The body is opaque with a noticeable marking down the midline of the shrimp. However after looking at images of wild type cherries, they do look very similar.

Overall, they are cool looking shrimp and huge too (0.75-1")


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Any chance they are amanos? Like maybe young ones? Anyways, i do have some red cherry shrimps that dont have much color, but they looked a bit different. By the way, 2 weeks ago, they had a SUPER sale at Big Al Oakville, the Amano shrimps were 3 for 2$, WOW. They had like an army of them all, and by thursday of that same week, ALL gone!!! Fortunately, i was able to buy 9 of them for 6$


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

I didn't know people wanted amanos so bad... I've been going after the wrong shrimp!


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

yea, Amanos are great, but cant be easily reproduced, as the larva or eggs need brine water. I love Amanos, Cherry Shrimps, and Fan Shrimps, all are peacefulll, beatifull, and help keep the tank clean.


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

They are not amanos. I have them too and they look really different. amanos have lateral dots on their body. The ones i bought are full grown wild cherries. Some are showing a brownish and yellow colour.



zfarsh said:


> Any chance they are amanos? Like maybe young ones? Anyways, i do have some red cherry shrimps that dont have much color, but they looked a bit different. By the way, 2 weeks ago, they had a SUPER sale at Big Al Oakville, the Amano shrimps were 3 for 2$, WOW. They had like an army of them all, and by thursday of that same week, ALL gone!!! Fortunately, i was able to buy 9 of them for 6$


----------

